# London 2012 has a new logo



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't been on here for a while, but thought I'd post this because its pretty funny:

imgur: the simple image sharer

Enjoy!


----------



## Jorg (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess things are getting pretty scary in London. I just heard on the radio that baseball bat sales have increased 6000 percent in the last few days.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I love some of the comments at the bottom of the page. Thank you for sharing.


----------

